# Target Shooting... One rifle, One Caliber...



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Ok guys got a fun question for everyone.. Here is the scenario. Say you were going to buy one rifle to target shoot with at 100 yards. You were planning on using the rifle for a shooting league or some other type of accuracy competition only (no deer hunting or other use.. rifle will only be a bench gun). Rifle can be anything you want as long as it shoots a centerfire round. Bolt action, Lever, single shot whatever.. You can use a scope or open sights 

Here are the important factors to consider:

-Accuracy is a must
-Consistancy is a must
-Must keep the cost of the entire rifle under $1500.00 including any glass or other add ons. 
-Caliber must not be something that costs tons of $$$ to shoot or reload. Ie. no odd ball calibers.

So.. what do you guys think?? What rifle would you use, what caliber would the rifle be chambered in, and what glass would you use?? How would the gun be set up? Remember $1500.00 is the limit which would rule out alot of the crazy, high priced optics. 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

There are a ton of rifles that would fit your needs, grab a hold of a few and see what you like. For caliber, I'd go with .223.


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

I am also thinking that .223 would be a good choice. (or .308)

I would take a real hard look at the Thompson Center Icon Precision Hunter model. There is a lot to like in this gun. The gun has a great bedding system and a match-grade barrel. 

Weatherby makes SUB-MOA Vanguard rifles at a reasonable price. I have a CZ-527 American in .223 and it is a shooter also. But my first choice would be that TC Icon.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

The .223 is more than you need for 100 yards, especially if you get a 1:9 or faster twist that can shoot heavy match bullets. You would be surprised how much wind can be an issue with the lighter bullets even at 100, get 69-75 gr bullets and you are much better off. Heavy bbl is a must for sustained fire over 20 - 60 rounds depending on your match league course.

Speaking from experience though I can tell you that there are no guarantees, you have to test lots of loads until you get the sweet one. Handloading is strongly recommended and .223 is the cheapest ammo option either way.

For budget I suggest a Savage heavy bbl bolt rifle with Accutrigger, a quality trigger is far more important than an expensive scope. At 100 yards 10X is plenty although you can get a 25X Mueller for quite affordable price, I have one on my .223 Encore and its fine for target work - remember that you won't be shooting in low light so the top end optics are not really needed. For a few more $$ go with a Rem 700 bull bbl varmint gun, add a Jewell trigger, same scope and you should still be under $1500.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

H&R Ultra Varmint Hunter
Heavy Flutted Barrel .223
Comes with base. $368.24

Mueller Scope
8.5x24 $199.99

Leupold Rings
Weaver Style $59.98

Harris Bipod
Ultra Light $42.50


Grand Total $670.71

I may try this in a .308 version. What' there to lose. Accuracy maybe questionable. My H&R slug gun shoots pretty accurately. Go ahead let the razzing begin. LOL


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Ok.. so it seems that for 100 yrds .223 with a aheavy match barrel is the way to go huh? I was really only curious what you guys thought. I may be interested in getting a bench rifle/target rifle in the near future but dont have the money to buy any guns right now. 

So... If .223 with heavier bullets is the bees knees at 100 yrds would the .308 be better suited for 100 yard target shooting and ocassional 200 yrd shots? 

Jeff


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Ok.. so it seems that for 100 yrds .223 with a aheavy match barrel is the way to go huh? I was really only curious what you guys thought. I may be interested in getting a bench rifle/target rifle in the near future but dont have the money to buy any guns right now.
> 
> So... If .223 with heavier bullets is the bees knees at 100 yrds would the .308 be better suited for 100 yard target shooting and ocassional 200 yrd shots?
> 
> Jeff


Shot from equal rifles a .223 75-80 gr match bullet is appx. equal to a .308 165 gr in terms of accuracy and wind resistance out to 600 yards. That is why AR-15s have replaced M1As in most highpower rifle match shooting - same results with less recoil and cheaper ammo. The .223 will do the job as well as you can shoot it.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Cool.. thanks for the responses guys.. sorry.. I have yet another few questions. 

I have a ziess Conquest 3x9x40mm that is not being used now. If I wanted to be competitive at 100 yrds in daylight conditions, would I be ok using this scope on say a Remington 700 VTR?? Remember I would be a beginner. Not looking to break any records!! ha ha Just trying to look for that "cost effective" option. 

What if I wanted to spend a bit more on the gun and wait to by a scope later on. What would be a few steps up from the Remmy 700?

Again Thanks for all the responses. 

Jeff


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

If you're only shooting paper and the rifle will never be used in the field, you may as well pick a caliber that will be friendly on your shoulder. My most accurate gun is a Weatherby SUB-MOA varmint special in 22-250, Nikon Monarch 4-16 50mm side focus in the BDC reticle and Harris bi-pod. But it's a varmint gun and not just for paper and it's made to shoot way beyond 100 yards.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

The Montana Rifle Co. makes a nice barreled action for around a 1000 dollars. Thats with pretty much any cal. you want, heavy barreled and flutted. Some companies make drop in stocks for couple hundred bucks. If your going to use your old glass, you should be pretty close. montanarifleman.com


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

My most accurate rifle is a Ruger VT wearing a Burris Signature 6X24- easily done for under $1500. 100 yd groups are ridiculous with my handloads. Using 55 gr V-max's, so nothing special there. Shot lotsa stuff from 50-300 yds with that outfit.


*Edit* IMO- 9X or 10X at 100 yds isn't going to get to a competitive level. I want to be able to cut a 1" circle into quarters at 100yds with my crosshairs. Or better yet, shoot the target and use the first bullet hole as the target. I'm sure others may be better than me, but for me that means 18x-20x at a minimum.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

AR-15. I just love those things.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Based on the guns that I own and reload for.... Savage .204 with Acutrigger and Mueller Tactical scope. I can shoot that thing all day and have a blast while doing it!!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Bench gun-6 mm PPC


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

CL-Lewiston said:


> Bench gun-6 mm PPC


The most accurate chambering available out to 300 yards. If top accuracy is sought, it wouldn't be the 223. 22PPC and 6PPC dominate all others. They can be found in production Sako rifles which would qualify for hunter class events. Glass would be a used Leupold BR 24X.


----------

